# Chocolate Banana Breakfast Quinoa



## jackyjaggs (Jul 20, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]I?m typically an [/FONT]oats[FONT=&quot] or [/FONT]granola[FONT=&quot] fan, but the amount of protein and staying power in quinoa is hard to ignore ? 1 cup cooked contains about 8 grams protein, 5 grams fiber, and tons of iron and magnesium! I can?t think of a better way to start the day.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*Prep time
5 mins
*
*Cook time
25 mins
*
*Total time
30 mins
*​ 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Simple, 7-ingredient dark chocolate quinoa breakfast bowl naturally sweetened with maple syrup and infused with rich cocoa powder! A healthy, hearty plant-based breakfast or snack.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Author: Minimalist Baker
Recipe type: Breakfast, Snack
Cuisine: Vegan, Gluten-Free
Serves: 3-4


[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ingredients
QUINOA BOWL


1 cup (172 g) uncooked white quinoa
1 cup (240 ml) unsweetened almond milk, plus more for serving
1 cup (240 ml) coconut milk (light canned, or the beverage in a carton)
pinch sea salt
2 Tbsp (10 g) unsweetened cocoa powder
2-3 Tbsp (30-45 ml) maple syrup or coconut sugar
_optional:_ 1/2 tsp pure vanilla extract
3-4 squares vegan dark chocolate, roughly chopped
FOR SERVING _optional_


Mixed berries
Sliced banana
Coconut sugar
Hemp seeds or chia seeds

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Instructions


Thoroughly rinse quinoa in a fine mesh strainer for 2 minutes, using your hands to sort through and pick out any discolored pieces or pebbles that may remain.
Heat a small saucepan over medium heat. Once hot, add rinsed, drained quinoa and toast for 3 minutes, stirring frequently, to dry up water and slightly toast.
Add almond milk, coconut milk, and a pinch of salt, and stir. Bring to a boil over high heat, then reduce heat to low and cook for 20-25 minutes, uncovered, stirring occasionally. If it stops simmering, increase heat to medium-low. You?re looking for a slight simmer throughout the cooking time.
Once the liquid is absorbed and the quinoa is tender, remove from heat and add cocoa powder, maple syrup and vanilla (optional). Stir to combine.
Taste and adjust flavor as needed. Add a bit more almond milk if you prefer the texture thinner. I added more cocoa powder and maple syrup for a more intense chocolate flavor.
Serve each bowl of quinoa with a small square of vegan dark chocolate, and any other desired toppings (listed above). I preferred mine with a bit more coconut milk, hemp seeds, and fresh fruit (optional).
Best when fresh, though leftovers will keep covered in the refrigerator for 2-3 days. Reheat in the microwave, or in a small saucepan with additional almond milk to add moisture back in.

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Notes
*Nutrition information is a rough estimate for 1 of 4 servings without dark chocolate or any other additional toppings.

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nutrition Information
Serving size: 3/4 cup (1 of 4 total servings) Calories: 236 Fat: 6.7 g Saturated fat: 3.1 g Carbohydrates: 40.9 gSugar: 9 g Sodium: 120 mg Fiber: 4 g Protein: 7.5 g
[/FONT]


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 8, 2017)

It's a good idea indeed. We should use this kind of breakfast for a good day.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 28, 2018)

The idea is just superb. Let's give it a try.


----------

